# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  حكم نقض في الاتجار بالبشر جلسة 4 - 11 - 2020

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٥٤ لسنة ٨٩ قضائية
الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢٠/١١/٠٤
العنوان : الاتجار بالبشر .

الموجز : إغفال الحكم القضاء بعقوبة الغرامة المنصوص عليها بالمادة السادسة من القانون ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن الاتجار بالبشر بالإضافة إلى عقوبة السجن المقضي بها. خطأ في تطبيق القانون. يوجب تصحيحه. أساس وعلة ذلك ؟
القاعدة : لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه بيَّن واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها، وأورد على ثبوتها في حقه أدلة سائغة، وانتهى إلى عقابه طبقاً للمواد ٢٤٠ / ١ من قانون العقوبات، والمواد ١ / ٣، ٢، ٣، ٤، ٥، ٦ / ٥، ٦ من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن الاتجار في البشر، والمواد ٢ / ١، ٩٥، ٩٦ / ١، ٢، ١٢، ١١٦ مكرر من القانون رقم ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ بشأن الطفل، وأوقع عليه عقوبة السجن لمدة ثلاث سنوات بالتطبيق للمادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات، وكانت العقوبة المقررة لجريمة الاتجار في البشر وفق حكم المادة ٦ / ٥، ٦ من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر هي السجن المؤبد والغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه، في أي من الحالات الآتية. ١..، ٢..، ٣ - إذا كان الجاني زوجاً للمجنى عليه أو من أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو ممن له الولاية أو الوصاية عليه أو كان مسئولاً عن ملاحظته أو تربيته أو ممن له سلطة عليه،..، ٥ - إذا نتج عن الجريمة وفاة المجنى عليه، أو إصابته بعاهة مستديمة، أو بمرض لا يرجى الشفاء منه. ٦ - إذا كان المجني عليه طفلاً أو من عديمي الأهلية أو من ذوي الإعاقة، وكان مقتضى تطبيق المادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات هو جواز تبديل عقوبة السجن المؤبد بعقوبة السجن المشدد أو السجن بالإضافة إلى عقوبة الغرامة التي يجب أن تحكم بها، لما هو مقرر من أن تلك المادة إنما تجيز تبديل العقوبات المقيدة للحرية وحدها في مواد الجنايات بعقوبات مقيدة للحرية أخف منها إذا اقتضت الأحوال رأفة القضاة. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن إغفال الحكم القضاء بعقوبة الغرامة المنصوص عليها بالمادة السادسة سالفة البيان بالإضافة إلى عقوبة السجن المقضي بها يكون مخالفاً للقانون، مما يتعين معه نقضه نقضاً جزئياً وتصحيحه وفقاً للقانون، ما دام تصحيح الخطأ لا يقتضي التعرض لموضوع الدعوى.

الحكم
باسم الشعب

محكمة النقض

دائرة الأربعاء ( ج ) الجنائية

الطعن رقم ١٥٤ لسنة ٨٩ القضائية

جلسة الأربعاء الموافق ٤ من نوفمبر سنة ٢٠٢٠

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــ

المؤلفة برئاسة السيد القاضي/ أبو بكر البسيوني نائب رئيس المحكمة

وعضوية السادة القضاة/ مجدى عبد الرازق وعادل غازي

ومحمد عبد الوهاب ووليد العزازي نواب رئيس المحكمة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــ

(١-٢) الاتجار بالبشر.

١- إغفال الحكم القضاء بعقوبة الغرامة المنصوص عليها بالمادة السادسة من القانون ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن الاتجار بالبشر بالإضافة إلى عقوبة السجن المقضي بها. خطأ في تطبيق القانون. يوجب تصحيحه. أساس وعلة ذلك ؟

٢- توافر ظرفين مشددين في جناية الاتجار بالبشر. يقتضي توقيع عقوبة على الظرف المشدد الوارد بمادة العقاب فيها.

الجمع بين نصين متغايرين يقضي كل منهما بتشديد العقوبة لذات الظرف. غير جائز. نعي النيابة العامة بوجوب زيادة العقوبة بمقدار المثل عملاً بالمادة ١١٦ مكرراً من القانون ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ المعدَّل. غير مقبول.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــ

١- لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه بيَّن واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها، وأورد على ثبوتها في حقه أدلة سائغة، وانتهى إلى عقابه طبقاً للمواد ٢٤٠/١ من قانون العقوبات، والمواد ١/٣، ٢، ٣، ٤، ٥، ٦ /٥، ٦ من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن الاتجار في البشر، والمواد ٢/١، ٩٥، ٩٦ / ١، ٢، ١٢، ١١٦ مكرر من القانون رقم ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ بشأن الطفل، وأوقع عليه عقوبة السجن لمدة ثلاث سنوات بالتطبيق للمادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات، وكانت العقوبة المقررة لجريمة الاتجار في البشر وفق حكم المادة ٦ / ٥، ٦ من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر هي السجن المؤبد والغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه، في أي من الحالات الآتية. ١..، ٢..، ٣ - إذا كان الجاني زوجاً للمجنى عليه أو من أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو ممن له الولاية أو الوصاية عليه أو كان مسئولاً عن ملاحظته أو تربيته أو ممن له سلطة عليه،..، ٥- إذا نتج عن الجريمة وفاة المجنى عليه، أو إصابته بعاهة مستديمة، أو بمرض لا يرجى الشفاء منه. ٦- إذا كان المجني عليه طفلاً أو من عديمي الأهلية أو من ذوي الإعاقة، وكان مقتضى تطبيق المادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات هو جواز تبديل عقوبة السجن المؤبد بعقوبة السجن المشدد أو السجن بالإضافة إلى عقوبة الغرامة التي يجب أن تحكم بها، لما هو مقرر من أن تلك المادة إنما تجيز تبديل العقوبات المقيدة للحرية وحدها في مواد الجنايات بعقوبات مقيدة للحرية أخف منها إذا اقتضت الأحوال رأفة القضاة. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن إغفال الحكم القضاء بعقوبة الغرامة المنصوص عليها بالمادة السادسة سالفة البيان بالإضافة إلى عقوبة السجن المقضي بها يكون مخالفاً للقانون، مما يتعين معه نقضه نقضاً جزئياً وتصحيحه وفقاً للقانون، ما دام تصحيح الخطأ لا يقتضي التعرض لموضوع الدعوى.

٢- لما كان توافر ظرف مشدد في جناية الاتجار بالبشر محل الطعن هو كون المجني عليه لم يبلغ ثماني عشرة سنة كاملة، ونتج عن الجريمة إصابته بعاهة مستديمة على النحو الوارد بنص الفقرتين الخامسة والسادسة من المادة السادسة من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن الاتجار في البشر يقتضي بتوقيع عقوبة واحدة على مقتضى الظرف المشدد المنصوص عليه فيها، ومن ثم فلا يجوز – في خصوصية هذه الدعوى – القول بوجوب زيادة العقوبة المقضي بها بمقدار المثل عملاً بنص المادة ١١٦ مكرراً من القانون رقم ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ بشأن الطفل المعدل بالقانون رقم ١٢٦ لسنة ٢٠٠٨ على النحو الذي ذهبت إليه النيابة العامة بوجه الطعن، إذ لا يجوز في مقام توقيع العقاب الجمع بين نصين متغايرين يقضي كل منهما بتشديد العقوبة لذات الظرف مما لا سند له في القانون.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــ

الوقائـــــــع

اتهمــــــــــت النيابـــــــــة العامـــــة المطعون ضده في قضية الجناية رقم .... لسنة ۲۰۱۷ قسم العطارين (والمقيدة برقم .... لسنة ۲۰۱۷ کلي شرق إسكندرية).

بأنه في تاريخ سابق على ٢٠ من إبريل سنة ٢٠١٧ بدائرة قسم العطارين - محافظة الإسكندرية: -

١- ارتكب جريمة من جرائم الاتجار بالبشر بأن تعامل في شخص طبيعي وهو المجني عليه الطفل/ .... والذي يبلغ من العمر ثلاثة أشهر وكان ذلك بواسطة القوة والعنف واستغلال صفته وذلك بقصد استغلاله في أعمال التسول على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.

٢- ضرب عمداً المجني عليه/ .... بأن تعدى عليه بالضرب على رأسه محدثاً اصابته الموصوفة بالتقرير الطبي الشرعي والتي نتج عنها كف بصره بنسبة قدرها مائة في المائة )۱۰۰%).

٣- عرض الطفل .... للخطر بأن وجد في حالة تهدد سلامة التنشئة الواجب توافرها له وكان ذلك بتعريض أمنه وصحته وحياته للخطر وتعريضه للإهمال وحال عدم وجود عائل مؤتمن له.

٤- استخدم صغيراً يقل سنة عن خمسة عشر عاماً بغرض التسول حال كونه ولياً عليه.

وأحالته إلى محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية لمعاقبته طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة.

والمحكمة المذكورة قضت حضوریاً بجلسة ٢ من أكتوبر سنة ٢٠١٨ عملاً بالمادة ٢٤٠ /١ من قانون العقوبات والمواد ١/٣، ۲، ۳، ٤، ٥، ٦ /٥، ٦ من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ۲۰۱۰ بشأن الاتجار في البشر. والمواد ٢/١، ٩٥، ٩٦/١، ١- ٢، ۱۲، ۱۱٦ مکرراً من القانون رقم ۱۲ لسنة ۱۹۹٦ بشأن الطفل المعدل بالقانون رقم ۱۲٦ لسنة ۲۰۰۸ والمواد ۳، ٦/٢ من القانون رقم ٤٩ سنة ۱۹۳۳، ومع إعمال نص المادتين ۱۷، ۳۲/٢ من قانون العقوبات: بمعاقبته بالسجن لمدة ثلاث سنوات عما أسند إليه وألزمته المصاريف الجنائية.

فقررت النيابة العامة بالطعن في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض في ٥ من نوفمبر سنة ٢٠١٨، وبذات التاريخ أودعت مذكرة بأسباب طعنها موقع عليها من محامِ عامِ.

وبجلسة اليوم سَمعت المحكمة المرافعة على ما هو مبيَّن بمحضر الجلسة.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــ

المحـكـمـــــة

 بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد القاضي المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانوناً.

 من حيث إن الطعن استوفى الشكل المقرر في القانون.

 ومن حيث إن النيابة العامة تنعى على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ انتهى إلى إدانة المطعون ضده بجريمة الاتجار في البشر، قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون، ذلك بأنه أغفل القضاء بالغرامة المقررة في القانون، كما لم يقضى بزيادة العقوبة المقيدة للحرية بمقدار المثل إعمالاً لنص المادة ١١٦ مكرراً من قانون الطفل الصادر بالقانون رقم ١٢ لسنة ٢٠١٦ المعدل.

وحيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها، وأورد على ثبوتها في حقه أدلة سائغة، وانتهى إلى عقابه طبقاً للمواد ٢٤٠/١ من قانون العقوبات، والمواد ١/٣، ٢، ٣، ٤، ٥، ٦ /٥، ٦ من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن الاتجار في البشر، والمواد ٢/١، ٩٥، ٩٦ / ١، ٢، ١٢، ١١٦ مكرر من القانون رقم ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ بشأن الطفل، وأوقع عليه عقوبة السجن لمدة ثلاث سنوات بالتطبيق للمادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات، وكانت العقوبة المقررة لجريمة الاتجار في البشر وفق حكم المادة ٦ / ٥، ٦ من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر هي السجن المؤبد والغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه، في أي من الحالات الآتية. ١..، ٢..، ٣ - إذا كان الجاني زوجاً للمجنى عليه أو من أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو ممن له الولاية أو الوصاية عليه أو كان مسئولاً عن ملاحظة أو تربيته أو ممن له سلطة عليه.،..، ٥- إذا نتج عن الجريمة وفاة المجنى عليه، أو إصابته بعاهة مستديمة، أو بمرض لا يرجى الشفاء منه. ٦- إذا كان المجني عليه طفلاً أو من عديمي الأهلية أو من ذوي الإعاقة، وكان مقتضى تطبيق المادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات هو جواز تبديل عقوبة السجن المؤيد بعقوبة السجن المشدد أو السجن بالإضافة إلى عقوبة الغرامة التي يجب أن تحكم بها، لما هو مقرر من أن تلك المادة إنما تجيز تبديل العقوبات المقيدة للحرية وحدها في مواد الجنايات بعقوبات مقيدة للحرية أخف منها، إذا اقتضت الأحوال رأفة القضاة. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن إغفال الحكم القضاء بعقوبة الغرامة المنصوص عليها بالمادة السادسة سالفة البيان، بالإضافة إلى عقوبة السجن المقضي بها – يكون مخالفاً للقانون مما يتعين معه نقضه نقضاً جزئياً وتصحيحه وفقاً للقانون، مادام تصحيح الخطأ لا يقتضي التعرض لموضوع الدعوى. لما كان ذلك، وكان توافر ظرف مشدد في جناية الاتجار بالبشر. محل الطعن هو كون المجني عليه لم يبلغ ثماني عشرة سنة كاملة، ونتج عن الجريمة إصابته بعاهة مستديمة على النحو الوارد بنص الفقرتين الخامسة والسادسة من المادة السادسة من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ – بشأن الاتجار في البشر، يقتضي بتوقيع عقوبة واحدة على مقتضى الظرف المشدد المنصوص عليه فيها، ومن ثم فلا يجوز – في خصوصية هذه الدعوى – القول بوجوب زيادة العقوبة المقضي بها بمقدار المثل عملاً بنص المادة ١١٦ مكرراً من القانون رقم ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ بشأن الطفل المعدل بالقانون رقم ١٢٦ لسنة ٢٠٠٨. على النحو الذي ذهبت إليه النيابة العامة بوجه الطعن، إذ لا يجوز في مقام توقيع العقاب الجمع بين نصين متغايرين يقضى كل منهما بتشديد العقوبة لذات الظرف، مما لا سند له في القانون.

فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة / بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفي الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه نقضاً جزئياً وتصحيحه بتغريم المطعون ضده مبلغ مائة ألف جنيه بالإضافة إلى عقوبة السجن المقضي بها ورفض الطعن فيما عدا ذلك.

 المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...094&&ja=290304

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٥٤ لسنة ٨٩ قضائية

الصادر بجلسة ٢٠٢٠/١١/٠٤

توافر ظرفين مشددين في جناية الاتجار بالبشر. يقتضي توقيع عقوبة على الظرف المشدد الوارد بمادة العقاب فيها. 

الجمع بين نصين متغايرين يقضي كل منهما بتشديد العقوبة لذات الظرف. غير جائز. نعي النيابة العامة بوجوب زيادة العقوبة بمقدار المثل عملاً بالمادة ١١٦ مكرراً من القانون ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ المعدَّل. غير مقبول.

----------

